# Used Student knife Kits



## terrarich (Feb 19, 2002)

I am considering attending a culinary program, but I am somewhat weary of the cost of knives. I was wondering if anyone had information on how or where to acquire knife kits from culinary school burnouts. After speaking to some administrators I got the impression that there is a high culinary school drop-out rate. With this in mind I made the assumption that there must be a hoard of ex-students out there just sitting on knife sets they were forced to purchase for school. I would be interested in alleviating this burden (at a discount of course) from any ex-students. I conducted a score of searches for student communities or sites like this for information. I would appreciate any leads.

Terrarich


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Maybe try EBay?


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

if you come across any, LET ME KNOW!!!!!


----------

